# First R.varadero tad.....



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I finally got my first known tad from my group this morning...Just by chance looked in to a film canister and saw something move which I though was a fly at first. But then I noticed it had what looked like a long tail, so I pulled the canister to make sure of what I saw. Sure enough a tiny little tad, I wasn't sure if they would come back after I moved it so I made up a tad container. So now I have a tad to raise. My male has been calling for about 3+ months straight. ....Super excited.

What is the odds that their is just one? I noticed they have been hanging around a big boom in the back of my cork tube stump as well....But that one I cannot get to without major disruption.....Which isn't worth it really since they can take care of it.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

Congratulations on your first baby.  let's hope for many more to come.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool, my guess would be you have more than 1. Did you see the clutch of eggs or just find the tad without knowing they had laid eggs? I normaly get 2-3 tads at a time. I try to keep 3-5 filmcanisters in the viv for them to transport to, but they might prefer broms over the canisters. They can be funny that way. I have been taking the broms out of my imitator viv and only letting them transport to the canisters. Downside is the broms look better then filmcanisters all over the viv.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

vugger#1 said:


> Very cool, my guess would be you have more than 1. Did you see the clutch of eggs or just find the tad without knowing they had laid eggs? I normaly get 2-3 tads at a time. I try to keep 3-5 filmcanisters in the viv for them to transport to, but they might prefer broms over the canisters. They can be funny that way. I have been taking the broms out of my imitator viv and only letting them transport to the canisters. Downside is the broms look better then filmcanisters all over the viv.


Did not see egg clutch at all infact....I have been looking for some action and have not found any.....I guess they are hiding them some where out of site......I kinda think there might be one in a big brom as well, I have 5 canisters in differant locations. The one I found it in is at the base of a small brom that is in the clay background....All other canisters were empty although they did have water in them.

Thanks for sharing your info Kurt......


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

congrats! This will be the first of many froglets that will grece your viv! Enjoy.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

D3monic said:


> congrats! This will be the first of many froglets that will grece your viv! Enjoy.


You be right MIke.....Found a clutch of 2-3 eggs down in a brom axle....


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

May he live long, prosper, and have arms like the former governor of California 

Happy frogging!

Doug


----------

